# considering Lisbon area - where to live and schools?



## MAWhite

Hi there,

My name is Marla, I am Canadian but have spent the last 5 years in the UK as my husband is British. He has been offered a job in Lisbon which we are considering. We have 3 children, ages 6, 8, and 10. 

The company will pick up the tab for schooling. They have recommended one of:
Carlucci American International School
St. Julians
International Prep
St. Dominics

I have read some positive things on this site about St. Dominic's, any experiences with the other schools out there?

I would prefer to live in an area where other English speakers are, I don't speak a word of Portuguese. However I also don't like the idea of a long bus ride/drive to school. We definitely want a house, not an apartment. 

Any info greatly received! 

Marla


----------



## GitGud

Hey.

I'm portuguese and living in Lisbon. I wouldn't know about schools for foreigners, but if you need help regarding general information about Lisbon or the portuguese culture, let me know.


----------



## MAWhite

Thank you so much for responding. We are waiting to hear back from my husband's company for things to move forward. (Don't like this being in limbo!) Will definitely post questions to you as they arise. Thanks again.


----------



## pompeytech

I used to live in Parade, and we went to school at st Julian's, a short walk from Carcavelos train station, briliant school and used to have great facilities.


----------



## notlongnow

I've seen a long thread about the area and schools recently, so it would be worth you doing a search on past posts.


----------



## mrscastro

I am also looking to move to the Lisbon area (currently in the small Almada suburb of Fernão Ferro). I have a newborn and a Portuguese stepdaughter (age 8). In a former life, I was a NYS Social Studies teacher do I'd love to be relatively close to the various American schools... Any tips on family friendly neighborhoods? I do speak functional Portuguese....


----------



## mrscastro

Age 8. I don't know where that smiley face came from.. Ha!!


----------



## Akashi

We live in Japan and were going to stay 6 months in Lisbon. I have tree kids that basically only speak Japanese. So I was thinking since they don't understand English anyway the best solution would be to put them at a public school in Lisbon. Does anybody has any suggestion of nice schools in Lisbon? Were are the nice to live?


----------



## JorM

*Lisboa*

Hi all of you, for living in Lisbon or suburbs you have to consider 3 important things:

1. Job Location - traffic, tranports, home distance
2. Home location - style of life (urban, quiet, rural)
3. Schools location

Can you tell me a bit more of these conditions?

Akashi - I like very much the Alvalade zone, It´s cosy for walks, some shopping, Avenida de Roma and it´s near Alvalade is very nice also, you have there a nice public school "Escola Secundária Rainha Dª Leonor"and you will be very near to the centre of Lisbon which is beautiful. I´m live around that area, do you know the dates in which you are staying, I don´t know for how long I´ll be here in Portugal, I´m going to work abroad, but if I´m still here I can help you around with schools, places to go etc.

Mrs Castro - about American schools I only know one that it´s 20m (without traffic to Central Lisbon), it´s the 
CARLUCCI AMERICAN INTERNATIONAL SCHOOL OF LISBON - www(dot)caislisbon(dot)org - it´s in Sintra, it´s a beautiful place to live and near Cascais and Lisbon, so you´ll have plenty to see and do.

MAWhite - I only know St Julians and Carlucci I heard very good from both, if you want to be near these schools you have to live in Cascais/Carcavelos or Sintra, Which are very good places to live, although expensive, And in those 3 places it´s easy to find houses (although expensives) and in Cascais you will found a lot of English speakers.


----------



## JorM

*Universidade Nova de Lisboa*

Akashi depends, Universidade Nova de Lisboa has many campus, in which campus will you be, you have here the campus, can you tell me which one?

http://www.unl.pt/index.html-en?set_language=en


----------



## Akashi

*Akashi*

Hi,
I'll be at the 
CHAM - Centro de História de Além-Mar
Av. de Berna, 26-C 1069-061 Lisboa Portugal 
I've check at google maps, and the place you suggested, Alvalade, seems to be near, 
am I right? 
By the way I've been doing my online research the Alvalade seems to be really nice, as you said.
Thanks


----------



## JorM

*Nova - Campus*

Hello, yes it´s near, about 15m by subway (which I recommend if you don´t use car) and you only have to change one line. 

The surroundings areas of the campus are very nice too, although I prefer Alvalade or Avenida do Brasil(which is next to Alvalade) to be more quiet than around the campus which is more centered, and you have a public school right in the center of alvalade where you can go by foot and then catch the subway as the school is right next to Praça de Alvalade and Alvalade´s subway.


----------



## Akashi

thanks!
I look for an apartment in alvade.
By the way do you know the name o the university area?


----------



## JorM

Well it´s between "Praça de Espanha" and "Campo pequeno", there´s also "São Sebastião" which is very nice to live there. And you have this sites to find a rental, which is where I always look.

Apartamentos, Arrendamento, Moradias, Comprar Casa | BPI Expresso Imobiliário
Imóveis no Imovirtual - o Site de Imobiliário do Standvirtual
.: Casas, apartamentos ou moradias, para comprar ou vender casa, contacte-nos! Soluções Anti-Crise RE/MAX:.
casa.trovit.pt/
Imobiliarias, Mediação Imobiliária | Century 21

Hope that helps.


----------



## Akashi

Thanks, that's helps a lot.
I hope it is possible to find something with furniture.
How does renting works in Portugal?
In Japan they ask for key money, and refund money....to rent an apartment we have to pay up to 5,6 months rents just to move in! In Tokyo for 6 month It may be cheaper to stay at a hotel than rent an apartment....How about Lisbon?


----------



## JorM

Akashi said:


> Thanks, that's helps a lot.
> I hope it is possible to find something with furniture.
> How does renting works in Portugal?
> In Japan they ask for key money, and refund money....to rent an apartment we have to pay up to 5,6 months rents just to move in! In Tokyo for 6 month It may be cheaper to stay at a hotel than rent an apartment....How about Lisbon?


Well, the usual is to pay the first monthly payment and leave another month deposit, but sometimes they ask for a guarantor to ensure the payments, but if you are staying for a short period, it has to be agreed with the owner . About furniture it depends, but must common here is that they don´t have furniture.


----------



## maromak

*18th century apartment downtown Lisbon*

you can see images at website custojusto just google "Apartamento pombalino na Baixa" with custojusto
Miguel Fernandes 912955882 22/01/2013 hurry up!


----------



## ninaexotica

GitGud said:


> Hey.
> 
> I'm portuguese and living in Lisbon. I wouldn't know about schools for foreigners, but if you need help regarding general information about Lisbon or the portuguese culture, let me know.


How much would you need generally to live comftorably in Lisboa? Rent, no car, internet and phone, about 50€ of food a week? Just you know what is a good salary to have for a single living person to live comftorably? Thank you so much


----------



## GitGud

ninaexotica said:


> How much would you need generally to live comftorably in Lisboa? Rent, no car, internet and phone, about 50€ of food a week? Just you know what is a good salary to have for a single living person to live comftorably? Thank you so much


What kind of house would you like to know about? The internet would depend on the answer (and also the phone to a certain a point).
There's a portuguese phone company that charges 17€ per month for 120 minutes of conversation and 25€ for 250 minutes. There are other options which cost way less money, (but which aren't necessarily cheaper). It really comes down to how you're gonna use it and who you're gonna call (ghost busters).


Subway+bus monthly fare for Lisbon is close to 35€ per month.

As for the food, 50€ per week is more than enough if you eat at home.

As for a wage to live comfortably, that's highly dependent on the person at hand.
If you want a level of detail to fit you specifically, I suggest you PM so we don't flood the thread with useless information for the general public.


----------

